# Bees and Skippers ( 7 Photos )



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 4, 2021)

1




2



3



4



5



6



7


----------



## Space Face (Aug 4, 2021)

No 2 is the pick for me tho I do like the dof in the last too.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 4, 2021)

Nice set! #3 is the bees knees for me.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> No 2 is the pick for me tho I do like the dof in the last too.





jeffashman said:


> Nice set! #3 is the bees knees for me.


Thank you, gentlemen. I am lacking for subjects and apologize for these.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 4, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. I am lacking for subjects and apologize for these.


I like the close-ups, especially of the bees. They make good subjects.


----------



## Space Face (Aug 5, 2021)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Thank you, gentlemen. I am lacking for subjects and apologize for these.


Never apologize, it's a sign of weakness🤣🤣😉


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 7, 2021)

Very nice set, I like them all but #1 and #7 are my picks. Inspires me to get the macro lens out but the insects usually aren't active until around noon and it's too hot out then.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 7, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Never apologize, it's a sign of weakness🤣🤣😉


👍


K9Kirk said:


> Very nice set, I like them all but #1 and #7 are my picks. Inspires me to get the macro lens out but the insects usually aren't active until around noon and it's too hot out then.


Many insects are less active in cooler weather, which makes it easier to photograph them, but then, you’re in Florida, so…nvm😊


----------



## Robshoots (Aug 7, 2021)

It’s 3 for me with 5 a close second.  I like the position of the bee and that it’s between the pink and white flowers.  That black spot on the bee’s back just draws my eye in.  And you’ve nothing to apologize for.  Flowers, bees, and butterflies are as good subjects as any.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 7, 2021)

Nice set!  Love the details in 3, 4 and 5 but the colors and composition of the last one steal the show.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 7, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> It’s 3 for me with 5 a close second.  I like the position of the bee and that it’s between the pink and white flowers.  That black spot on the bee’s back just draws my eye in.  And you’ve nothing to apologize for.  Flowers, bees, and butterflies are as good subjects as any.





SquarePeg said:


> Nice set!  Love the details in 3, 4 and 5 but the colors and composition of the last one steal the show.


Thank you both very much for the kind words!


----------



## TanBrae (Aug 10, 2021)

Number 2!


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 10, 2021)

I took a bunch like this on Sunday, with 20 year old film.  I hope they turn out this good.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 11, 2021)

TanBrae said:


> Number 2!


Thank you!


Warfarin said:


> I took a bunch like this on Sunday, with 20 year old film.  I hope they turn out this good.


I hope you share them with us and thank you.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 11, 2021)

Great set!  Favorite is #3 for the view of the black dot on the back.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 12, 2021)

CherylL said:


> Great set!  Favorite is #3 for the view of the black dot on the back.


Thanks, Ma’am! It reminds me of a man’s bald spot👍


----------



## joelbolden (Aug 13, 2021)

I like them all. If I have to  pick favorites, that would be 2,3,and 6.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 13, 2021)

Thank you much!


----------

